# West Palm Beach, Florida



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Last week I decided to drive through the city and take pictures since I'm moving soon and want some pictures to remember West Palm Beach if I get homesick which is unlikely but I still took pictures. 

I'm going to post the first group of them here along with pictures I've taken in West Palm over the years I've lived here. 

After that I will take more drives and take pictures of the main streets in the city. I will go take pictures of anything you want me to photograph and post it here. If you're from South Florida and know the area well comment and I will do my best to take pictures of what you want to see. 

This drive took me from Belvedere Road to Forest Hill Blvd via I-95 then Congress Ave/Australian Ave to Okeechobee Blvd to I-95 northbound. 



































































































Fried Chicken & Gun Show.


























































































These were taken over the past couple years:








Crossing into West Palm Beach from Palm Beach.


















Find your soul mate in West Palm Beach!


















Downtown Celmatis Street. 









Soda aisle - City Place Publix.









Trump Plaza.









Someone got hit by a car on my way home from school. 



























Clematis Street fountain.



























???






















































It would be nice if Palm Tran would invest in some benches for its riders one day.



























Skyline pre-financial crisis. 



























City Place 



































































































I took this Christmas morning. 

West Palm Beach is not a pretty city nor is it a beautiful one. I tried my hardest to show what it really is like in these pictures. 
If you want to learn more about West Palm Beach click here, or just ask me. 

Happy Holidays to everyone that reads this thread!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

lol I've seen these around here too.


Nice pictures, especially the ones towards the end.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

i hate those stupid balls. every truck in florida has them it seems. they should be outlawed.

anyway, i think you really captured the essence of not just wpb but florida as well. it's such a hodgepodge of haves and have-nots and is greatly influenced by african-american and puerto rican culture, more so than some of the tourists see. sucks that guy got hit by a car.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry about the quality of these pictures but I took them on my cellphone.
I'll post better pictures soon. 









City Place.










Flagler Drive Fireworks on New Years.































































Recession Thursdays


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice shots


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

There are a lot more areas of the city I'd like to photograph but it is pretty difficult since it isn't very walkable and I don't want to risk getting shot just for the sake of picture taking.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Can someone explain to me why people are doing this? Is it to piss off police officers? I see lots of 80's cars with these big pimped out wheels. I just don't get it but I find it extremely obnoxious and stupid looking.








What are the chances of seeing the above calamity in Portland?

Portland is a gorgeous city and you are lucky to be getting out of Florida into a real environmentally sound and walkable city with educated people. Sure the weather is great here but your photos reveal how substandard the architectural aesthetics are for this sleazy & cheap nook of the country.


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks cityscapes for the dose of reality. 

I think a lot of photo threads on this forum try to glamorize "skyline" shots and do not convey the reality of average people-life on the streets. 

Good job.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

philadweller said:


> Can someone explain to me why people are doing this? Is it to piss off police officers? I see lots of 80's cars with these big pimped out wheels. I just don't get it but I find it extremely obnoxious and stupid looking.


They -probably- like to show their cars... think movies like "2 fast 2 furious"


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"They -probably- like to show their cars... think movies like "2 fast 2 furious."

I think they are trying to offend people... it's like saying "F___ You". 

The cars with the big tires are pieces of crap from the 1980's. It's like putting diamond studs on a trash bag.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

btw: West Palm Beach (also from the pics) should be near to Miami city...


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

I took a walk today y'all. 









Circular Plaza ahead! Pioneer Plaza is the name of this accident causing roundabout near downtown WPB. Either is was badly designed or the people here can't drive because it has been damaged so much by cars crashing into the posts or benches. 
The Norton Art Museum is in the background. 









Palm Beach Atlantic University's new buildings in the background.









A funeral home in the middle of a college campus. 









New PBA library and mosque looking church with City Plaza (the giant tuscan cube) in the background. 









One way means one way and they have plenty of signs saying this but people still don't get it and get into accidents. They were probably old and from New York.









The downtown Hyatt is almost finished. I'm hoping it adds some pedestrians to downtown. 









City Plaza II the bulkier taller version of its smaller sister City Plaza I.









The view down Okeechobee towards City Place.









Old building, new Hyatt, and Esperante my favorite building in West Palm in the background.









Empty lot with The Prado and City Palms in the background. 









The Prado and Trump Plaza.









The Prado isn't the most beautiful building but I like it just because they build around the large tree. 









This photo shows exactly why I hate the City Plaza buildings...They are so massive. 









Phillips Point one of the many pink buildings built in the US during the 80's.



























During a hurricane, the crane used to build City Plaza II came crashing onto the building in the foreground cutting it in two. 



























Downtown?









Is this a city?









HELLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!?









Where are all the people? 
Only one person lives in that condo. The guy working the front desk of the condo told me this so it isn't a lie. He also said he wouldn't ever buy a unit in the building because the rooms are small and they are over priced. I'm just thankful it isn't another Italian looking box.









I found the people! City Place was packed. 
I wonder if they could find a car more West Palm Beachers could afford to display at City Place, like a used Honda or something, not a Mercedes ML and E class...









City Place fountains. Every hour there is a fountain show that shoots water way up into the air while music from well known music plays. 









Luxury Cars.









Three cop cars on a City Place side street. The cop cars are a constant reminder "the hood" isn't far away. 



























Sorry this is dark but these weren't taken with my Nikon... City Place tower on the left with the old school house looking things on top. I've heard a whopping 5 people live in this building. City Place Office Tower on the right, hopefully isn't as vacant since it is the only office building to go up in West Palm Beach in more than 10 years.









Full moon between the City Plazas. 









The Aston Martin - Jaguar dealership. 









A better shot of City Place Tower and Office Tower. Skateboarders are always on that smooth concrete floor. There used to be a big pavillon there but after the convention center was build it was removed and now it is a giant parking lot/skate park/ empty lot when cars aren't there. 









If you like contemporary art and live in South Florida I suggest you come to the Palm Beach 3. It is kind of like a mini Art Basel. Its a great show which is why I always go, and getting free tickets from my mom helps. 









Bleeding pedestrians.









The new library at PBA.









The Norton Museum Park, which is really just a field. It used to have a snaked shaped mound and a maze on it. 

All of the pictures were taken today/tonight. I hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Aside from downtown, West Palm Beach looks like a typical trashy suburban city.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Taken from the roof top pool at City Plaza I.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Other than the weather, ocean, Palm Beach, Key West, South Beach and the plants. Florida is a trashy state with no sense of planning, social interaction, class and the rudest people you will ever encounter. This is a police state. Cops stop everyone and search them. This includes grandmothers and the innocent tourist. Watch the show "COPS" and see how many episodes are filmed here. Florida is a stupid state with a low IQ and a disregard for the environment. 

I like aspects of living here but am appalled by how ugly most of the architecture is and how rude the drivers are. Never drink and drive here or else you will be in jail so fast you wont even have time to chance your bar outfit. All of the lowlifes of the US come to Florida for their last chance and it shows.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

philadweller said:


> Other than the weather, ocean, Palm Beach, Key West, South Beach and the plants. Florida is a trashy state with no sense of planning, social interaction, class and the rudest people you will ever encounter. This is a police state. Cops stop everyone and search them. This includes grandmothers and the innocent tourist. Watch the show "COPS" and see how many episodes are filmed here. Florida is a stupid state with a low IQ and a disregard for the environment.
> 
> I like aspects of living here but am appalled by how ugly most of the architecture is and how rude the drivers are. Never drink and drive here or else you will be in jail so fast you wont even have time to chance your bar outfit. All of the lowlifes of the US come to Florida for their last chance and it shows.


We would get along great discussing the regions shortcomings. Everyone else tells me to shut up because I'm being negative and I am wrong about South Florida. Since when has realistic become negative? 

Today I went to the Palm Beach 3 Contemporary Art show at the convention center. It truly a world class art show and I really enjoy going each year. 

No photography was allowed so I couldn't take pictures inside but trust me there was some great art being displayed. 










Chunky skyline from the PBCCC parking lot.









Convention center interior.









Kravis Center across the street. The Kravis is a performing art center that has an amphitheater and often hosts plays and concerts and sometimes high school graduations. 









New 600,000 dollar public art on the convention center. It lights up in blue at night. 



























I think the Kravis Center looks like a cross between R2D2 and Jabba the hutt.


















If they made the street smaller they could probably fit a few condos or office towers in the space since the street is so huge or maybe it could be used as one of those emergency landing spaces for the space shuttle. 


















Yay public housing!


----------



## floridian-will (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, I have lived here my whole life and I recognize every place he took a picture of. This guys hates WPB, he has a right to. But he purposefully took pics of the WORST parts of town to degrade this city. I can tell you that were I live in Boynton, is no worse then the rest of america (Trust me, Ive been around), and in alot of ways better. And the majority of Palm Beach looks nothing like those suburban shit holes he posted. And though there are a lot of subdivisions, hardly anywhere looks like that last pic he posted, which isnt even as bad as the place I lived in Minnesota. Ive seen people glamorize where they live, and Ive seen people degrade where they live, this is the latter dramatization.


----------



## mnop439 (Jan 13, 2009)

*up*

ahttp://799128.blogspot.com/:jinbohttp://polo-sport-poloshirts.blogspot.com/olo sport,polos sport,polo shirtshttp://puma--shoes.blogspot.com/: puma shoes,puma shoe,cheap puma shoeshttp://www-ugg-boots.blogspot.com/:ugg boots,cheap ugg boots,ugg boothttp://ed--hardy.blogspot.com/: ed hardy shirts,ed hardy clotheshttp://hair--straightener.blogspot.com/:hair straightener,hair straightenershttp://cheap-hair-straighteners.blogspot.com/:hair straightener,hair straighteners,cheap hair straightenershttp://cheap-ed-hardy.blogspot.com/ed hardy,ed hardy shirts,ed hardy clothhttp://tradewe.blogspot.com/:Wonderful Online Wholesale and Retail Mall http://ugguggs.blogspot.com/:uggs, women's uggs, ugg boots, ugg slippers, men's uggs, sheepskin boots, women's boots, women's shoeshttp://polo-shirts-1.blogspot.com/olo shirt,polo shirts,Lacoste polo shirtshttp://cheap-puma-shoes.blogspot.com/uma shoes,cheap puma shoeshttp://cooledhardy.blogspot.com/: cool ed hardy,cheap ed hardy,ed hardy shirtshttp://bestpoloshirts.blogspot.com/: best polo shirts,cheap polo shirts,lovely polohttp://cheappumashoes.blogspot.com/:cheap puma shoes,women's puma shoes,lovely pumahttp://uggs-ugg-boots.blogspot.com/: uggs boots,cheap ugg bootshttp://cheaphairstraighteners.blogspot.com/: cheap hair straighteners,best hair straightenershttp://ed---hardy.blogspot.com/: ed hardy,ed hardy shirts,ed hardy shoeshttp://ed-hardy-clothing-uk.blogspot.com/: ed hardy shoes,ed hardy clothinghttp://ed-hardy-women-s.blogspot.com/: ed hardy women's,ed hardy clothing,ed hardyhttp://polo--shirts.blogspot.com/: polo shirts,cheap polo shirtshttp://polo-shirt-polo.blogspot.com/: polo shirt,polo shirtshttp://polo-t-shirts.blogspot.com/: polo shirt,polo shirts,polo t shirts,polo t shirthttp://ed-hardy-shoes-blogger.blogspot.com/: ed hardy shoes,ed hardy shoe


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow!  Awesome tour!
Isn't there like a lot of Multi-millionares and some billionares in West Palm Beach?

BTW, love this picture: :lol:


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

good thread


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

philadweller said:


> Florida is a trashy state with no sense of planning, social interaction, class and the rudest people you will ever encounter. Florida is a stupid state with a low IQ and a disregard for the environment.
> 
> I like aspects of living here but am appalled by how ugly most of the architecture is and how rude the drivers are. All of the lowlifes of the US come to Florida for their last chance and it shows.


hno:Oh dear. Basically, you have no idea what you are talking about. Sorry but you're just so wrong. First of all, like I say to everyone that lives here and thinks like you: if you don't like it, move. There are other places in the U.S. I would like to live, but if I really thought Florida was awful, I would move.

I think many parts of Florida are absolutely wonderful. The circles I run in here in Orlando are full of very urbanized, classy people. If you're hanging out with trashy people, really that's your problem, not Florida's. 

If Florida is a stupid state with a low IQ then why are most of the nation's leading doctors moving here and going to school here? Why is the University of Miami's med school one of the top 10 hardest in the nation to get into? 

I'll agree with you that we have an issue with disregard to the environment. We do. However, I've been to Phoenix, and I don't think anywhere in the U.S. is _that_ bad. (No offense, anyone who lives in Phoenix, but it is BAD there). Also, the drivers in Miami are awful, yes. I think Miami just beat out NYC for worst drivers in the nation, but I lived in North Florida most of my life and the only bad drivers there are the out-of-state tourists.

I think you get a kick out of making largely generalist statements about Florida, but yeah if you're stuck in some suburb out in SoFla where the people are poor and drive bad, sucks to be you, but this is not my experience living in Florida.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

floridian-will said:


> Ok, I have lived here my whole life and I recognize every place he took a picture of. This guys hates WPB, he has a right to. But he purposefully took pics of the WORST parts of town to degrade this city. I can tell you that were I live in Boynton, is no worse then the rest of america (Trust me, Ive been around), and in alot of ways better. And the majority of Palm Beach looks nothing like those suburban shit holes he posted. And though there are a lot of subdivisions, hardly anywhere looks like that last pic he posted, which isnt even as bad as the place I lived in Minnesota. Ive seen people glamorize where they live, and Ive seen people degrade where they live, this is the latter dramatization.


I wanted to represent this place accurately so I showed the bad areas and since I'm not done yet I'll show the good areas too and I already have in some cases.. You live in Boynton so I don't know if you have really explored West Palm Beach as well as I have but there are a lot of areas I have been to that look like the last picture. Northern palm beach county is really nice and most of southern palm beach county is nice. West Palm Beach is has nice awful within its city limits being in the middle which isn't as nice as the north and south parts of this county. Drive down Forrest Hill, Dixie Highway, Belvedere, Okeechobee, 45th Street, Broadway, and Jog Road, in West Palm Beach and turn down some side streets and tell me it doesn't look just like some of the "bad" pictures I took. This place isn't just millionaires. It would be nice if you realized that it was like this instead of trying to blame me for making West Palm Beach look bad. I guess I'll post some mansions next.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

MNiemann said:


> I think many parts of Florida are absolutely wonderful. The circles I run in here in Orlando are full of very urbanized, classy people. If you're hanging out with trashy people, really that's your problem, not Florida's.
> 
> If Florida is a stupid state with a low IQ then why are most of the nation's leading doctors moving here and going to school here? Why is the University of Miami's med school one of the top 10 hardest in the nation to get into?
> 
> I'll agree with you that we have an issue with disregard to the environment. We do. However, I've been to Phoenix, and I don't think anywhere in the U.S. is _that_ bad. (No offense, anyone who lives in Phoenix, but it is BAD there). Also, the drivers in Miami are awful, yes. I think Miami just beat out NYC for worst drivers in the nation, but I lived in North Florida most of my life and the only bad drivers there are the out-of-state tourists.


I've never had problems meeting decent people in Orlando and it is nicer there. Florida has excellent schools. The disregard to the environment can be really funny here sometimes. There is a condo being build next to where I live that might get LEED certified and they took a survey of the neighborhood and nobody cared if it got certification or not. My school also is really "green" yet for some reason they keep the exterior lights on during the day. At least, they are trying to change for the better.


StevenW said:


> Wow!  Awesome tour!
> Isn't there like a lot of Multi-millionares and some billionares in West Palm Beach?
> 
> BTW, love this picture: :lol:


Yes we do have millionaires here next time I post I'll post where the rich folk live.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

This is what a typical above average newer house looks like in West Palm Beach. They cost around $750,000 - 2,000,000 in this neighborhood. 









All the buildings in this picture didn't exist 5 years ago maybe less. 









This is my street. Its really nice to walk along the water when the weather is nice.


















The weather has been beautiful for the past two days with highs in the 60's and lows in the low 50's.

I don't have class tomorrow so I'm going to try and take pictures of the nicest houses on Flagler Drive and post them when I have time.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

this is some good density for west palm!


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

^^ Yeah the city has became a lot more dense in the past 10 years. Those buildings are nice but I think they are too close to the street making the road impossible to widen. When the population grows here traffic will be even worse than it is in that picture. The street is the main street in and out of downtown and it connects to I-95 and Palm Beach.


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

fuckin' amazing american way of life ...


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

I took a walk today from the south end of downtown to the north end. I didn't eat or drink anything all day before going so I almost passed out but I stopped at Pizza Girls on my way back. The sun was setting and there were rain clouds to the north and that made the lighting look cool in some of the pictures.






















































Lourdes-Noreen McKeen senior living, The Strand, and Esplanade Grade towers on Flagler Drive.
I think the senior living facility won best in the country one year.



























The Harvey building, West Palm Beaches first highrise. 


















The building on the right is my favorite historic building in West Palm. I hope they restore it soon.









Clematis Street is where a lot of the nightclubs, restaurants, and shops are located downtown. It has live music on Thursday nights and is always busy on the weekends. 


















The almost finished West Palm Beach city hall library and parking garage. 


















The historic Palm Beach County courthouse was recently restored. It is right across the street from the new courthouse.









The new courthouse...only part of it. It is way to wide to fit in one picture. It kind of looks like the Orange County courthouse in Orlando.

I'll post more later.


----------



## Coneslammer (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks for the photos but.......yuk


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

nice pics, nice town but it looks boring.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

cityscapes said:


> I took a walk today from the south end of downtown to the north end. I didn't eat or drink anything all day before going so I almost passed out but I stopped at Pizza Girls on my way back. The sun was setting and there were rain clouds to the north and that made the lighting look cool in some of the pictures.


No Food or Drink all day? Was it a high holiday that I missed?

Anyway, I am really impressed with West Palm. It looks so much better than it did when I was downtown like 10 years ago! I don't know where these people are from that find clean streets and great architecture boring... I find suburbs boring, but that's just me...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

cityscapes said:


>


OMG! 
this looks so unreal! i've never seen something like that before, and i live in switzerland! :nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Most of buildings, houses in West Palm beach looks great


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Manolo_B2 said:


> OMG!
> this looks so unreal! i've never seen something like that before, and i live in switzerland! :nuts:


really? there are lots of places in florida that look like that, but i guess outside of florida that style of architecture is not so common


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

While Florida is poorly planned, we have tons of stupid people mostly from other states, and there is a wide gap of rich and poor this thread obviously is stemmed from the worst parts of WPB. I've been to WPB besides the area of high rises and the pics of the ghetto it's mostly a typical Florida suburb.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> While Florida is poorly planned, we have tons of stupid people mostly from other states, and there is a wide gap of rich and poor this thread obviously is stemmed from the worst parts of WPB. I've been to WPB besides the area of high rises and the pics of the ghetto it's mostly a typical Florida suburb.


I haven't gone to any of West Palm Beach's worst neighborhoods. The "ghetto" is heading north on Tamarind Ave, west down Palm Beach Lakes, and North along Broadway until you get to Riviera Beach where it gets worse but since Riviera Beach is a separate city I will not be taking any pictures of it and posting them here. 

These maps show the routes I took of the first set of pictures that I took:








As you can see in that map I didn't pass through any of the worst areas in West Palm Beach. The main east-west streets here are no Champs- Élysées...

This is the route I took to take the most recent pictures that I have not yet finished posting:


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

More from my walk:








I really like this building for some reason.









The "Darth Vader" building aka Northbridge Center.









Waterview towers. Doesn't it kind of look like those air-conditioners you can put inside the window? 









Historic Palm Beach High School. I think it was the first high school in the area. I would have read the sign but it was getting dark and rain clouds were approaching...









Darth Vader from a more flattering angle.









Unfortunately, no matter what angle you look at One Watermark Place from it is still too fat, too kitschy, and weird looking. The top two floors are one apartment costing 8 million dollars it has something close to 10,000 sq. ft.




































Palm Beach in the background.









Luxury cars!









BMW, Mercedes, Bentley, FORD PICK UP TRUCK?!

I'll post the rest soon.


----------



## Htay9500 (Nov 14, 2008)

philadweller said:


> Can someone explain to me why people are doing this? Is it to piss off police officers? I see lots of 80's cars with these big pimped out wheels. I just don't get it but I find it extremely obnoxious and stupid looking.


They are called "donks".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donk_(automobile)


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Finally, here is the last set of pictures from my walk:









Palm Beach.









Nice waterfront houses on Flagler Drive. They get nicer the farther south you go...my next walk will probably be in that area because there are some beautiful homes there. 









The medical skyline I guess plus a couple condos.









Riviera Beach skyline.


















Good Samaritan Medical Center.









The skyline view from the Victor Farris building (left) is really good. My doctor just happens to be on the top floor. 









My favorite new condo in West Palm Beach, The Slade.




































Clematis Street fountain.









Sloan's Ice Cream (Over prices, awesome bathrooms featured on the Travel Channel), Pizza Girls (Best pizza in town), and Cabana (Good upscale cuban). 


















The new Hyatt.

I went to Palm Beach Lakes to get my car washed and I still had the camera with me so I took some pictures of the Palm Beach Lakes skyline.


















The second I pulled out of the car wash it started raining...









Clearlake skyline.









Tri-Rail heading to Mangonia Park.

I hope you enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## Uncle Traveling Matt (Mar 25, 2008)

I love the view from the marina. It's a perspective that I don't see very often.


It's funny that you call Northbridge the darth vader building. I like to call the the AT&T building on Gardenia the Deathstar because it's so dreary looking. 

That's the first picture I've seen of the new Hyatt sign light up. Nice.

How is the walk up North Flagler? I never go that way as the area just west of there is pretty rough snd I usually have my wife with me. Is it ok as long as you stay close to the water. I know the area between the train tracks up there is not to be walked.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

deserves its name:cheers:


----------



## Jimmy McShane (Jan 26, 2009)

..


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah it is. 

Most people in West Palm Beach can't afford cars that start at $44,000 and $53,000. The same can be said about most cities and towns in the USA, and everywhere else on the planet. It just bothers me that they display such expensive cars in a place where most people aren't going to have any chance of buying them. In the past cityplace used to display more inexpensive cars like VW, Saab, and GM vehicles but now in this economy they are always to Mercedes-Benz sitting there. The small percentage of people that are going to buy a Mercedes will just continue west on Okeechobee past cityplace and go to Mercedes-Benz of Palm Beach.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Taken today:









Palm Beach.


















Flagler Drive.









Breakers Hotel.


















New city dock #3. 


















Dock #2.









The City Plaza towers make no effort to fit in with their neighbors. 













































Dock #2 is the biggest of the three new docks. There was nice seating, lighting, and landscaping. I think the city did a great job with them. 




























This is probably going to be my last update for a long long time. I hope you all enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Jimmy McShane (Jan 26, 2009)

..


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Esplanade Grande is very close to The Strand but they are not connected. The Strand is okay but it was originally built as a rental building therefore the quality of the materials used on the inside are not on the level of other condos on WPB. The pool seems to be stuck in the shade since its located between the two towers. I bet the view is great from the roof and the location is great.


----------



## Jimmy McShane (Jan 26, 2009)

..


----------



## Rasputin1970 (Jul 31, 2007)

Superb pictures!


----------



## Rick S (Jun 27, 2009)

LtBk said:


> Aside from downtown, West Palm Beach looks like a typical trashy suburban city.


Ever see Gangland on the History channel?


----------



## Rick S (Jun 27, 2009)

LtBk said:


> Aside from downtown, West Palm Beach looks like a typical trashy suburban city.


Ever see Gangland on the History channel?


----------



## haleyd (Sep 16, 2009)

cityscapes said:


> WELCOME TO WEST PALM BEACH!
> 
> I took some more pictures today. I decided to use my good camera this time for high quality pictures.
> 
> ...


AWESOME pictures! i'm moving in the spring and wanting to move to the downtown/city place area. what are the chances of you being able to get more of city place for me? i would be forever grateful  

edit: i'm an idiot... i didn't read the very first post... i was directed to only your post with the pics above so i didn't see the whole thread! sorry! lol


----------



## nirragnik (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow makes me want to come see Florida. I live in such a small town never get to see stuff like this. Awesome!


----------



## imsixftsix (Sep 29, 2009)

delete delete


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great shots!


----------



## greenice (Sep 9, 2009)

west palm beach is beautiful


----------



## Miles1800 (5 mo ago)

west palm beach has changed a lot


----------

